# Favorite Dean Koontz book?



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

For me, Dean Koontz stands on a pedestal just below Stephen King (though if I must be honest, some of his more recent books haven't had the same punch his older ones did. Maybe he's mellowing with age  ), and seeing the excellent Stephen King thread spurred me to start this one. While I love so many Koontz books -- _Twilight Eyes, The Bad Place, Phantoms,_ and _Night Chills_ come to mind -- there is one book he wrote that's not only my favorite of his, it's my favorite book, period: _Watchers_. I'm not even a dog person, and that book can still bring tears to my eyes. 

So what about it, everyone? What's your favorite Koontz book?


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

_Intensity_, still one of the best thrillers ever written.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

J.L. McPherson said:


> _Intensity_, still one of the best thrillers ever written.


Agreed!


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fredster,

I so agree with you about Watchers--I sobbed throughout.  My own personal favorite, however, is False Memory.  I keep imagining it as a movie because it has two great female roles and wondering which actresses would play the parts.

Patricia


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

He has a lot of great reads, but my favorite is still Whispers, mystery, twists, thrills. Great book.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Dark Rivers of the Heart was good, re-read it a number of times over the years.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

WATCHERS, WATCHERS, WATCHERS!

I put up somewhere on the boards how much I loved this book! It was the first book to make me cry! I also liked Strangers.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

J.L. McPherson said:


> _Intensity_, still one of the best thrillers ever written.


I've never read Koontz before, but I'm reading this one now. I've been loving it, though the last chapter I read 75% of the way through was pretty weak. I can't wait to see how it all turns out. After reading the first few chapters, I was afraid to pick up the book again.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I also loved the Christopher Snow series, _Fear Nothing _ and _Seize the night_. Hell, pretty much all of his earlier works were amazing, _Mr. Murder _ was another one that rocked.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Watchers.  I have read this one at least once a year since the 8th grade.  LOL I had to have a Golden Retriever after this book.

I pretty much LOVED everything he wrote in the 80s and early 90s.  The last... meh... 5 or 6 years have been hit or miss for me.  I Have enjoyed the Frankenstein and Odd Thomas series, and seriously disliked Your Heart Belongs to Me and The Taking.

Even tho his newer stuff doesn't always grab me like others, at least he didn't get so formula based IMO.  I haven't read King in years because once I figured out his formula I knew how everything would end.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot all about _Intensity_, another great Koontz book. 

I've got the audio version out by the elliptical trainer, coming up soon.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to agree with so many others here. To echo Fredster, Watchers is not only my favorite Dean Koontz book but my favorite book of all time. I reread it every other year or so because it's just such a phenomenal book.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Dark Rivers Of The Heart is definitely my favorite.

I'm also very fond of his Frankenstein books.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Intensity. I tried two or three others and just couldn't get into them. It's the genre, though. Nothing against Mr. Koontz.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG, I read Intensity in the middle of the night in a country house ALONE. How dumb was that? I did not sleep that night. Definitely a good book.

My favorite will probably be in the minority, because it's not as intense, but I just LOVE _From the Corner of His Eye_.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

My favs are:

Intensity
Velocity
Chase
Strange Highways


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I loved SK and Koontz growing up and still read their work if it strikes my interest but I think IMHO, that both authors earlier work was better, with _Lightning_ being the hands-down fave...


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

_Lightning._


----------



## barbeyg (May 6, 2011)

Mrs. K. said:



> _Lightning._


I just got that one on kindle to read for about the 7th time.

Watchers I have read at least 12 times.

Phantoms is another that I've enjoyed at least half a dozen times.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Fredster, you nailed it. _Watchers_ is still the one for me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Definitely Watchers. It's a hard book to get other people to read though since the description sounds -- out there.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Mrs. K. said:


> _Lightning._


Cool twist in that one.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

A lot of GREAT ones listed. I loved the Frankenstein series. And, being the dog lover, The Darkest Evening of the Year.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Watchers Watchers Watchers--he does dogs sooooooooooooo well! Not like a person in a dog suit, but a DOG! Must have read Watchers a dozen times over the years. And I still cry.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I've never read any of his work, but just started Watchers yesterday and am loving it and can't wait to get back to it!  I think I will be reading many more of his books.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Strangers, without a doubt.  I really wish he'd write something else of this caliber.

I enjoyed Phantoms until about the last 25% of it...it seemed to me that the explanations he gave seemed to kill the first half of the story.

I liked Intensity quite a bit too but the central bad guy seemed a little too cliched for my tastes.


----------



## blue1222 (May 10, 2011)

Definitely Watchers which I originally read in the 80's. I NEVER read books twice, but I did read Watchers twice. I also really enjoyed the Frankenstein series...such a different take. And I can't forget my other favorite which is The Face which Dean Koontz autographed to me personally. When we had the hurricane a few years back I took my dad's photo and my autographed Dean Kootz book...that's it  

Carol


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bleekness said:


> Just reading through everyone's favorites here, and I have to ask--what exactly does Koontz write anyway? I've thought of him being a thriller writer but now I'm wondering if he's more into horror, and maybe shades of Stephen King? Can anyone clarify this? And if he is thriller or borderline horror writer, what's a good book to start with?


I think he really covers horror and thrillers, with the occasional scifi. People compare him to King and vice versa, but I don't see them as similar. King is arguably the better writer from a literary standpoint and Koontz is more a straightforward story-teller. Characters in Koontz books have at least a slightly better chance of making it out alive.  He tends to be a little schmaltzy.

When Koontz started out, his photo showed him with a Burt Reynolds mustache and a receding hairline. Now, clean-shaven and boyish mop.

Watchers is an oldie, but goodie. Do not, for the love of everything good and fluffy, view the movie. The movie is a crime, not only against the books, but also movies, your eyes, and your ears, and your brain. It is just wrong. It would be wrong even if I didn't like the book. Watchers is about a super-intelligent Golden -- courtesy of the g'vment -- who escapes and finds a family. Unfortunately, he wasn't the only thing the lab created and not the only one who escaped.

Lightning is about a woman who realizes that she always sees the same man around the time of tragedies in her life. Why? Who? Why? 

Of his newer stuff, I would recommend Life Expectancy or Odd Thomas. In LE, a baby is born as his grandfather is dying, and the grandfather predicts and gives dates for the 5 worst days in the baby's life. There's also a really deranged clown. If OT, Odd sees dead people, including on occasion, Elvis.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Intensity was made into a film. If memory is correct, starred one of the actors now on Scrubs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I believe Dean Koontz was the first president of Horror Writers of America but left the organization as he'd always considered himself more of a thriller author and not horror per se. The Bachman Books tend to be darker. I liked the first couple of Odd Thomas books, not so much the latest one.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I just started reading his books because someone I know recommended the Frankenstein series. I'm loving it so far, and once I'm done with Lost Souls, I plan to read his other books.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> I believe Dean Koontz was the first president of Horror Writers of America but left the organization as he'd always considered himself more of a thriller author and not horror per se. The Bachman Books tend to be darker. I liked the first couple of Odd Thomas books, not so much the latest one.


Bachman is King though.

Koontz used to have a lot of pen names over the years, including, K.R. Dwyer, Aaron Wolfe, David Axton, Brian Coffey, Leigh Nichols, Owen West, Richard Paige, Deanna Dwyer, Leonard Chris and David Axton.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed the Odd Thomas series.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Casper Parks said:


> Intensity was made into a film. If memory is correct, starred one of the actors now on Scrubs.


Yep, John McGinley (Dr. Cox) played Edgler Vess. I wish they'd release the miniseries on DVD or Blu-Ray, but they haven't. Kind of sad, because I recall it being one of the better Koontz adaptations.

Let us not discuss what Hollywood did to _Watchers_. Corey Haim, my butt.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Fredster said:


> Let us not discuss what Hollywood did to _Watchers_. Corey Haim, my butt.


May he rest in peace. (But, yeah, what was that all about?)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Just finished Intensity. It really was great. Wow.


----------



## PortableHal (Dec 24, 2010)

Midnight. Not only my favorite Koontz book, it's the only one I've kept.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

While "Watchers" is my all-time Koontz favorite, in 2nd place for me is "Sole Survivor."  And this is from a real Dean Koontz fan; I think I've read everything he's ever written...


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

If you can get a hole of the things he's done that tell the stories of how his pen names have met their fate, jump on them.  LMAO they are usually hysterical!!  I have to agree that Koontz is a flat out storyteller.  And he's damn good at it.  But I enjoy his quirky sense of humor as well.  There's a forward for a story he did for an anthology (I think the name of the story is Rats maybe?  I have it around here... will have to look it up) that was a sort of extension of the Watchers idea.  In it he explains how the story came to be and why his forehead has a nice oaken sheen to it...


----------



## VanillaEps (May 5, 2010)

Phantoms, without a doubt.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

VanillaEps said:


> Phantoms, without a doubt.


Also one of my all time favs. The concept was just creeeeeepy.


----------



## Guy James (May 2, 2011)

I am reading my first one right now -- The Taking -- and this thread is making me think I started in the wrong place. The book isn't quite what I expected, although I can appreciate parts of it. I expect I'll have a better idea when I finish. I'm almost at the end.

What do you all think of The Taking?


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Guy, _The Taking_ wasn't a bad book, but it's definitely (in my opinion, that is) not anywhere close to the top of the list of his best works. 

You might try some of the others mentioned here: _Watchers, Phantoms, Strangers, Whispers,_ etc. All excellent.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

I really loved all the Odd Tomas books. He's been a fave for years.


----------



## Guy James (May 2, 2011)

Fredster said:


> Guy, _The Taking_ wasn't a bad book, but it's definitely (in my opinion, that is) not anywhere close to the top of the list of his best works.
> 
> You might try some of the others mentioned here: _Watchers, Phantoms, Strangers, Whispers,_ etc. All excellent.


Thanks for the recommendations. I will give it another shot. I didn't hate The Taking, but I think my expectations were overly high, and it was my first experience with the author.


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

I LOVE Koontz.  


My favorites of his?  False Memory, the Frankenstein books, and Life Expectancy.  I have a slew of books of his that I still need to read.  He's one of the best out there IMO.

I consider him both a thriller and horror writer.


Cheers,
E.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

The Taking is probably one of my least favorite books of his.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

Lightening and then Watchers.

I have to say I haven't read Koontz in many years.  I loved the creepy scientific / slightly paranormal stories.  When he switched to writing mainly pyscho killers, I quit reading.  

Darkfall was one of the creepiest books I read.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Odd Thomas and Intensity!


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

I've only read the Odd Thomas series, and of that, my favorite is the first, _Odd Thomas._ Based on comments in this thread, though, I think I'll check out some other titles.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL Darkfall ALSO one of  my fav.  Hehehehe I don't think he wrote anything I DIDN'T love until right around The Taking.

I wish he'd finish the Chris Snow trilogy.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

I discovered Koontz in the nineties and was thrilled he had such a large backlist-one that I steadily read my way through.

I _*loved * _ those old-style covers for the paperbacks. They always caught my attention in the display racks.

Loved _Phantoms_, _The Face of Fear_, _The Bad Place_, and _Lightning_. Actually, I really liked most of his classic catalogue. Also enjoyed _Intensity_, _Odd Thomas_, and _Fear Nothing_.


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

The Taking is probably the only Koontz book I've read that I didn't care for.  My problem was that it built up to something, and then when it happened, it was totally unexpected, and not in a good way (trying to avoid spoilers).  I was kind of confused.  

I forgot to add Mr. Murder to my list of favs.


Cheers,
E.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm happy to see this thread! I'll have to go through and write down all the favourites so I can read them.
I'm hoping someone can help me out. There's this one Dean Koontz book I remember reading years ago, but I can't remember the title. All I remember about it is how there was this shadow the main character would see almost outside his vision. Whenever he would turn to look at it, it would disappear. Also, he went somewhere (?) and when he looked at the people, they would move, but when he turned away, they would stop. It was as if the world was constructed for him. Does anyone know the book I'm thinking of?


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

I was always partial to a nice suspense novel he did as Brian Coffey and later reissued under his own name, THE VOICE OF THE NIGHT. And quite a while back, he did a book for Writer's Digest called HOW TO WRITE BEST-SELLING FICTION. Even if you don't plan to write, the writers he cited as examples will give you a list of recommended reading that'll keep you busy for quite some time.

Bests to all,
--Tony Rabig

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

AddieLove said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out. There's this one Dean Koontz book I remember reading years ago, but I can't remember the title. All I remember about it is how there was this shadow the main character would see almost outside his vision. Whenever he would turn to look at it, it would disappear. Also, he went somewhere (?) and when he looked at the people, they would move, but when he turned away, they would stop. It was as if the world was constructed for him. Does anyone know the book I'm thinking of?


I have to say, it's not ringing a bell, but it sounds like a pretty cool concept! Even though I think I've read most of his books, the problem is that he's written about eighteen bajillion of them and it's hard to keep up. 

He's definitely had bad guys who thought the world _was_ made for them.

Your description sounds like the phenomenon called "shadow people", where you think you see the shadow of someone in the periphery of your vision, but they're gone when you turn to look. Koontz's main character in the _Odd Thomas_ series can see shadow people (whom he calls 'bodach'), but I don't recall him having the secondary characteristic of seeing people stop moving when he's not looking at them.

I hope someone remembers the book, because it sounds like a fun read.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Shadowfire has something similar as well...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Fredster, it's bothered me for years that I can't remember which book it was! After reading the book, I couldn't get the part where the world is made for him, like the rest are just puppets, out of my head for quite some time. I thought it was just such an interesting way to look at the world.

I don't think I've ever read Odd Thomas or Shadow Fire, but I'm not sure. After reading the plot on Wikipedia, I don't think either of those are it.

Who knows, though? It's been so long since I read it that maybe my mind has completely twisted the actual scenes.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## David Samuel (May 19, 2011)

There have been many over the years that I have liked, but like so many others here, Watchers is my favorite.  That's the only novel of his I've read more than once...probably 6 or 8 times!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Lots of people have said The Watchers, which I just finished and really enjoyed. One thing bugged me though:

HE FEEDS THE DOG SO MUCH CHOCOLATE IT MUST'VE DIED RIGHT AT THE BEGINNING SERIOUSLY OVER AND OVER THEY FEED THE DOG CHOCOLATE WHAT THE HECK


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Lots of people have said The Watchers, which I just finished and really enjoyed. One thing bugged me though:
> 
> HE FEEDS THE DOG SO MUCH CHOCOLATE IT MUST'VE DIED RIGHT AT THE BEGINNING SERIOUSLY OVER AND OVER THEY FEED THE DOG CHOCOLATE WHAT THE HECK


Toxicity depends on the purity of the chocolate and some dogs are more sensitive then others. Um, but it's not something you want to find out the hard way, so best to avoid all chocolate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Toxicity depends on the purity of the chocolate and some dogs are more sensitive then others. Um, but it's not something you want to find out the hard way, so best to avoid all chocolate.


Yeah, I did a little research because I thought I was losing my mind. It's a golden retriever, and the first thing he does is feed the dog about 3 whole chocolate bars. It's a super dog, and I thought for sure that was going to be something that came up and he was going to realize he should've seriously hurt the dog or it was genetically altered to be able to eat chocolate, but nothing. At the very least, according to what I read, the dog should've had horrible throat/mouth problems that would've had to have come up in the story. Did they not know this in 1989? They must have. I grew up knowing not to feed chocolate to dogs. I'm losing my mind over this!

I just read this about how I guess they changed the book for later editions...I was reading a copy from a library: "I believe Dean Koontz realized his error and this was changed in later printings of the book. In the ebook format Einstein is given a Planter's Peanut Bar from the glove compartment of the truck, not a chocolate bar, and I was told this was also changed in the newer print versions."


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

My daughter's hamster got into some chocolate kisses one time...it DID NOT fair well.


----------



## RachelAstor (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't read much Koontz, but I quite enjoyed _Life Expectancy_. I really want to read the Odd Thomas books too.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I've read almost every Koontz book, and I enjoyed them. And while I agree _Watchers_ is great, my favorite is _Dragon Tears_. Why? Because the stray dog is one of the POV characters. Koontz puts you inside the dog's head, and you read the dog's thoughts. My reaction was, "Yes!" I could just _see_ a dog thinking and feeling in that way. It was truly amazing.


----------



## lissylaine (Nov 3, 2008)

Lightning, followed by Watchers, then Dark Rivers of the Heart.

Part of me is disappointed by the fact that he hasn't finished the Christopher Snow trilogy (Fear Nothing, Seize the Night), but I haven't enjoyed much of his recent work, so I'm afraid that if he did, it wouldn't stand up to my expectations.

I definitely like his earlier work better than the later stories, though I loved the first Frankenstein (Prodigal Son with Kevin J. Anderson), because it reminded me so much of his earlier books.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I love _Twilight Eyes_. His style of writing seems so different in that book. I like his writing over-all, but this one really shined for me.

_Watchers_ is a close second!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Watchers and Strangers were my two faves.  I haven't read much from him lately.


----------



## Paul Jones (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the Odd Thomas series, mainly because Odd is such a unique character, but also because of the many references to Wales that Koontz has incorporated into the series. Being from Wales originally myself, it's nice to stumble across any reference to my home country.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been enjoying the first Frankenstein entry and the Koontz twists added to the tale.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I have the first three in Frankenstein. Need to buy four and five, yet.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Intensity is my favorite of his.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Phantoms. I've read this one a few times now. Watchers, Lightning and Dark Rivers of the Heart are also favorites. And Strangers...and The Bad Place...and Intensity...Shattered and Chase...and Twilight Eyes. Not easy to pick an outright fave.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Finished the 5th Frankenstein book yesterday and really enjoyed it. 

Now if only he'd finish the Chris Snow trilogy.  

Urg.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I remembered the book of his that I really like. The voice of the night. Great psycho thriller.


----------



## Joseph DiFrancesco (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a tie for me:


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

_Watchers_, _Lightning_, and _Strangers_ in that order. There are many others that I like quite a bit, but those three I love.


----------



## Jim Franz (May 22, 2011)

Add me to the _Watchers _ fan club! It's the first book of his I ever read, and it has remained my favorite.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog Named Trixie


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Another vote for the Odd Thomas series, particularly _Odd Thomas_ and _Brother Odd_.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Count another one for Odd Thomas!

I also read Door to December as a teenager, when he originally released it under a different pen name, and it gave me the creeps for days and days!


----------



## BrianPBorcky (Aug 7, 2011)

Mr. Murder's a pretty good cat and mouse tale.

As far as adaptations of his stuff, Ben Affleck was the bomb in Phantoms.


----------



## jmanasu (Aug 4, 2011)

Without a doubt, Intensity, followed by the Original Odd Thomas. The first 100 pages of Intensity is some of the most incredible pages I have ever written and the ending of Odd Thomas hit me in the gut and I couldn't catch my breath.


----------



## zakallen (Jul 30, 2011)

Watchers.


----------



## AprilWhine (Aug 7, 2011)

Lightning, with Watchers a close second.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

What about his worst book? "Your heart belongs to me" almost stopped me from reading more of his books. The end was just asinine.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> What about his worst book? "Your heart belongs to me" almost stopped me from reading more of his books. The end was just asinine.


I agree. I hated this book. I wasn't overly fond of The Taking either...


----------



## DrugWarAnalyst (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG, _Lightning_ is the hands-down BEST! If you're a Koontz fan and haven't read this one, PLEASE download it immediately!


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

While "Watchers" started me reading Koontz, "The Bad Place" kept me as one of Koontz longtime readers. Very suspenseful horror/mystery with some really out there twist and turns and one of his odder antagonists in Candy Pollard.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm more of a King fan but False Memory has been my favorite of the four or five Koontz books I've read now. Ridiculously suspenseful and a complex, masterful plot. The characters alone would have kept me reading.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like Dean Koontz, although I must admit that the books of the early days of Stephen King were my favorites in this genre.

In Koontz I prefer "Mr. Murder", although I have read many very good books.

Greetings.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Watchers was my favorite. I will have to read Midnight & Lightning, I have only read a couple after Watchers and they didn't come close.


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely Watchers, but also a strong vote for Lightning. Until I read that I didn't realize writers could change history! Of course, then I went to college and realized people change history all the time .

Linda


----------



## August_V_Fahren (Aug 6, 2011)

Night Chills
Voice in the Night
Dragon Tears
Dark Rivers of the Heart
Hidaway


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

I liked _Dark Rivers of the Heart_ and _The Husband_.


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

King and Koontz kreep...er, creep me out. I've read a lot of books by each of them (yeah, read the entire King Dark Tower series). But as a rule, no, give me something fun.

That said, I LOVE ODD THOMAS!!!

Woot!


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Growing up I had two favorite authors - Stephen King and Dean Koontz. I've always preferred King, but Koontz has always been an author I go back to time and time again for a fun, suspenseful yarn. The first book of his I read at age eleven was Phantoms, which seriously chilled me to the bone. I also enjoyed The Servants of Twilight and Lightning very much. My favorite of his, though, remains Intensity, which I read in just two sittings. It's been a few years since I've read anything by Koontz... anyone have any recommendations, new or old, books of his to check out?


----------



## Cynthia Justlin (Feb 23, 2011)

My all time favorite is definitely Lightning. I have read that book SO many times. I also loved Phantoms.

Two other favorites that you haven't mentioned are Dark Rivers of the Heart and The Bad Place. 

I've never read a bad Koontz book, though. So, I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I would say The Bad Place and Servants of Twilight, which are the only ones of his I've read where he broke his own mold.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Hands down *The Bad Place*. That book totally freaked me out!! I was messed up for days!!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I rather enjoyed Ticktock.


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Night Chills and Phantoms were really good, as was The bad place.
Fear Nothing, One door away from Heaven and Lightning are next on my list

BUT
I didn't like any of the Odd Thomas or Frankenstein books.

AND WHY
Did the sequel to Twilight Eyes never get written?


----------



## Vanessa Wu (Sep 5, 2011)

Very useful thread, thank you. I've been meaning to read one or two Dean Koontz books in October but so far I haven't been able to find a good one. I will explore these suggestions.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to be a huge Koontz fan, but got burnt out by him about 20 years ago. Everything just seemed to be more of the same. I've given him a couple of tries since then, but it still didn't pull me back. I don't mean to put down Koontz, just suggesting my reading tastes changed.

BUT, of all the Koontz novels I've read, _Lightning _is probably my favorite. It's not his best written book, I'm sure, but at the time the plot was quite unique.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65938.0.html


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65938.0.html


I was gonna say the same thing


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely the Odd Thomas series


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

I just read The Husband. I loved it. It was all go from the start...... I don't want to give away the plot, so I'll shut up now.  I recommend you download the free sample as it will have you hooked!


Loved Strange Highways as well - but I was disappointed it was one of a collection of short stories - the plot ended too quickly, he could have put a final twist in and made it into a fuller novel.

All the best


Nick


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been reading his "Frankenstein" series, and have been enjoying it.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

I liked _What the Night Knows_...very good.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Another one I forgot to mention is Whispers, one of his more underrated and early works. Creepy, long, and fun.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I would definitely say Lightning! One of my favorite books of all time. I get chills even thinking about it. My second favorite is House of Thunder. It scared the heck out of me, and the premise and surprise ending is jaw dropping.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I read and read and read and re-read Watchers all the time


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

My favorite book is _Dark Rivers of the Heart_. I've read the first two Frankenstein books and found those to be enjoyable. I'm going to have to check out _Watchers_ now from all the recommendations.


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

My favorite is Phantoms. I think that was the first book I read by him too and it kept me glued. I liked Darkfall quite a bit, too.
Cheers,
Howard


----------

